# Program Information on Now Playing



## batsabode (Jan 21, 2006)

It would be great to be able to scroll through the vnow playing list and as each one is highlighted it would show a brief synopsy or description above as to that program. At the moment I have so many shows that I sometimes forget what they are and to have to then select each one and go to each indivisual description takes forever. There is definitely room above the Now Playing, if they got rid of the now playing title or made it smaller and used all that space above the actual list for the shows description.


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

Press this sequence on your TiVo remote control while viewing the Now Playing List:

Thumbs Up - Thumbs Down - Thumbs Up - 7 - 8

It won't show the descriptions of any shows that are in a folder.

Enjoy!
D


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

dnemec123 said:


> Thumbs Up - Thumbs Down - Thumbs Up - 7 - 8


Nothing happens for me with this. What model(s) will this work on? I have a series 2 540.

Thanks!


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

From another thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3223972&&#post3223972


Fofer said:


> Here's one for 6.2 only, gives ya a funky new "split" view:
> 
> :up: :down: :up: 7 8 (from the Now Playing List)
> 
> ...





azitnay said:


> Yes, it was in 7.1b, but has been removed from 7.2.
> Drew



Shoot! This would be soooo cool! I have 7.2.  Why would they get rid of this option?


----------



## batsabode (Jan 21, 2006)

Well I tried it and it doesnt work on my model, thanks for trying! 
HUMAX Series 2 software 7.2.1 300 hours


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

batsabode said:


> Well I tried it and it doesnt work on my model, thanks for trying!
> HUMAX Series 2 software 7.2.1 300 hours


Yeah, we are pretty sure it will not work on any 7.2 model. Another friend of mine just got his box last month so he might not yet have 7.2. I hope TiVoJerry or someone else sees this and tells the OS folks to put this freature back!!!!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

It is definitely gone, and TiVoPony indicated it is unlikely to come back. It went away because they changed development tools, and whatever they were using to do this isn't in the new tool set - something like that, he posted around here about it so you might find it with search.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

That's too bad. At least they know its a good idea. Maybe we'll see it down the line.


----------



## batsabode (Jan 21, 2006)

Boo Hooo! I really hope that this feature is reconsidered as being important and time saving. I also would love to see a color coding on the tv guide so I can see instantly movies as they would have a different color than other programmes, also it would be nice to have the programme due to be recorded have a mark of some sort to show they are mark for recording.


----------



## Veriander (Dec 3, 2006)

batsabode said:


> It would be great to be able to scroll through the vnow playing list and as each one is highlighted it would show a brief synopsy or description above as to that program. At the moment I have so many shows that I sometimes forget what they are and to have to then select each one and go to each indivisual description takes forever. There is definitely room above the Now Playing, if they got rid of the now playing title or made it smaller and used all that space above the actual list for the shows description.


(I did a search on this before posting, but if I missed a dedicated thread please let me know.)

I'd love to see Batsabode's suggestion implemented. I routinely have over 100 Suggestions recorded and with this feature I could quickly spin though them and delete the ones I don't want just by pressing the [clear] button. :up: :up: :up:


----------

